
Advertising - MDC’s ‘Million-Dollar Challenge’ to Foster Start-Up Agencies - KeepTalking
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/25/business/media/25adco.html?ref=business
======
malbiniak
I never thought I'd say that a 51% stake is a good opportunity, but this is a
good opportunity.

